# mtbiker/in 40+ in Erlangen gesucht



## Kenia (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich w. suche mtbiker/in für touren und singeltrails in Erlangen.
Wäre Super, wenn sich eine altersgerechte Gruppe für diesen
Sommer zusammen finden würde.  

Also meldet euch.

 grüße
Kenia


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Februar 2008)

lowfat, das ist doch bald was für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (27. Februar 2008)

Kenia schrieb:


> ...altersgerechte Gruppe...


Och menno, nicht ganz, bin erst 35! Komme dazu auch noch aus Fürth.  

Bis zum Autobahnkreuz A3 brauch ich 10 Minuten. Fahre des öfteren bis zur dortigen Schleuse am Kanal (und wieder zurück).

Wenn ich die Altersquote ein wenig drücken soll, dann einfach melden


----------



## FO-mega Local (27. Februar 2008)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> lowfat, das ist doch bald was für dich





löööl, der Lowfat und altersgerecht 

@kenia...erkläre mir doch mal bitte was altersgerecht ist? Willst du Biken oder irgendwelche Konservationen führen? Also ich fahr mit alt und jung, egal hauptsache biken. 
Dann noch viel Spass, vielleicht findest du ja ne Gammelfleischtruppe


----------



## ragazza (27. Februar 2008)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> löööl, der Lowfat und altersgerecht
> 
> @kenia...erkläre mir doch mal bitte was altersgerecht ist? Willst du Biken oder irgendwelche Konservationen führen? Also ich fahr mit alt und jung, egal hauptsache biken.
> Dann noch viel Spass, vielleicht findest du ja ne Gammelfleischtruppe



Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke.... Fahre auch mit Leuten zwischen 17 und 74 !!-
da hab ich mir noch nie nen Kopf drüber gemacht. .Vor allem bei den Rennradfahrten können einem die Alten-bin dann erst 44 Jahre jung-ganz schön einheizen.Lustig find ichs dann aber auch,wenn mich beim Bergradfahren ein Siebzehnjäriger warnt,daß man am nächsten Steilhang tief hinter den Sattel gehen muß.Ich grins dann,denk mir "scho recht" und lass in mit abgeklapptem Kiefer stehen.Altersunterschiede kenne ich weniger als Formunterschiede.
Aber zurück zur Frage:Gerade in Erlangen gibts doch pro Quadratmeter zwei Radfahrer,oder sehe ich das als Ortsfremder mit falscher Erinnerung?


----------



## lowfat (27. Februar 2008)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> lowfat, das ist doch bald was für dich



...ich hab versucht, diesen thread bisher zu ignorieren  

Vorgerücktes Alter läßt sich mit infantilem Gehabe leicht kompensieren


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Februar 2008)

ich bin dafür das wir diesen thread in 'lowfat wird bald alt' umbenennen [BIGSMILEANDNOTSOERNSTGEMEINT]


----------



## otti44 (28. Februar 2008)

lass die alle ruhig lästern, kenia

damit der altersdurchschnitt wieder in die nähe der 40 rückt und um das jugendliche alter von rob (vermutlich mehr als) zu kompensieren, würde ich mich sozusagen opfern und die ein odere andere tour mitfahren, sofern im erlanger umland gefahren wird.

@fo-mega-local: was meinst du mit konservation

otti


----------



## Waldschreck (28. Februar 2008)

alter passt. an der grenze zu erlangen zählt auch noch, oder? 

na jedenfalls bin ich ab und zu in tennenlohe unterwegs, also wenn du mal lust hast, meld    dich einfach.


----------



## FO-mega Local (28. Februar 2008)

otti44 schrieb:


> @fo-mega-local: was meinst du mit konservation
> 
> otti



oh ich meine natürlich Konversation, wobei sich das so anhört als würde hier ne konservierung auch nicht schaden. 

@kenia warum fährst du nicht bei Zabotrails oder beim DAV mit?


----------



## udodrunk (24. März 2008)

> oder beim DAV mit?



Bist Du bescheuert FO-mega local?

40+, Erlangen, biken;

Damit liegst Du Kenia genau in der Zielgruppe vom www.rc50-erlangen.de !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

